# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Актеры - преподаватели. Просто сказка для всех.

## Pина

Решила выставить наше творчество. К Дню учителя сняли сказку и для себя любимых и для всех учащихся нашего лицея торговли. Сценарий написала сама. Герои сказки возникали по мере желания актеров. Звучит фраза: "Я хочу быть царицей!" Пожалуйста, я вставляю царицу, а потом пожелали Фрекен Бок, девочку из подкидыша сыграть, Клеопатру и т.д. В общем кого преподаватели хотели играть, того в сценарий и вставила.Соединила несоединяемое. Только военрука не спрашивали, кем хочет быть? Он у нас один мужчина на весь коллектив, стеснительный и быть никем не хотел. Но мы поднажали, грозно посмотрели, и желание играть у него сразу появилось. Может, кому-нибудь пригодится идея. Могу сказать только одно: на праздничном концерте наш фильм произвел настоящий фурор. Зрители от смеха просто со стульев сползали. Поняли одно: главное в таких киношках - ни как играть, а КТО играет.

----------


## Татьяна Улитенко

мне очень понравилось!!

----------


## Иннуша

Классно!!!! Молодцы!

----------

